# Hairy Biker's wife Jane King on controlling diabetes



## Northerner (Mar 28, 2013)

Jane King, wife of Hairy Biker Simon King, and their son are the first in the UK to try a new blood glucose monitor which is helping them stay in control of their diabetes.

Her husband Simon is one of the exuberant Hairy Biker TV chefs, and her three sons range in age from 23-12; Jane King, 46, hasn?t time to be ill.
Yet, Jane, who lives in Newcastle with Simon, 45 - whose low fat recipes with fellow Biker David Myers, can be found in their recent book How to Love Food and Lose Weight ? can never relax.

For the past 18 years, Jane has lived with type 1 diabetes, the condition which develops when the body is unable to produce insulin, leading to increased blood glucose levels, which in turn can cause serious damage to all organ systems in the body.

Now, a new blood glucose monitor (BGM) device ? the OneTouch Verio IQ System - is helping Jane to stay in control of her condition like never before by turning daily data into patterns, so she can be alerted quickly if her diabetes is getting out of hand.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/9959425/Hairy-Bikers-wife-Jane-King-on-controlling-diabetes.html

Hope she's heard about the recall! Can't imagine she's "the first in the country" to get one, they've been around for ages!


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 28, 2013)

Thats newspapers for you ?  I didnt know she was T1.  The Bikers have done a bit for diets   I have had an iq meter for quite a while & prefer other meters


----------

